# Should Ryan get a puppy or have a baby???



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We need opinions...should Ryan (Beamer's dad) and his wife get another puppy or have a baby?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just in case you don't know Ryan (Beamer's dad), here's a photo (neither of these women are his wife!):


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So that is why no one is posting photos...*

Ah hah, last year was just a tease...now that you guys are all acquainted...no news, no pics...

Inquiring minds want to know what's going on at Nationals!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Questions: 

Do you want another baby? How old are you? 

My children are grown and out of the house....and having Dexter was just like having a new baby in the house. With a puppy or dog, it does get easier faster, but with a child it lasts a longggggggggggggggggggggggggggg time. 

Go for the puppy!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Good one, Ann. Definitely a puppy! 
Gina


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

We have no kids yet! I'm 33 and the wife is 29.... I say a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ryan,

Really, I am the biggest dog lover there is...but you really need to have a kid.

Beamer won't be able to bring home grand kids, that you will want some day!


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm with Lynn . . .but really, why not both?


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

I vote for both. Even better, wait till your wife ia about due and then get a puppy. Okay, really, I am only kidding on that. I got a puppy 11 years ago and then that same month I found out I was pregnant. Not easy to do with severe morning sickness. Only you and your wife know if children are right for you. I say puppies are easier. (they don't talk back)


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, what a difficult question to answer. Honestly I can't imagine not having my children, they have added so much to my life. Granted what it added most was stress, hard work, and alot of gray hairs. As soon as I had grandchildren I knew all the above had been worth it. So with that said I vote for both!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Ryan - just go for BOTH and get it over with!!!! 
Hmm = Marj & Leeann - have the hubbys seen this pic yet?? Or did you have so many people in the room that you ran out of space to sit?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have kids, grandkids and puppies...I could not imagine my life without any of them. I voted both.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I vote both! Let us know what you decide


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Now............I did not know you did not have children yet. 

Do you truly want children? Do you have a strong marriage? Is dh going to change diapers, bathe, and help with discipline? 

It is a personal decision between you two. 

You know what to do with a Havanese. Are you ready to raise a child that will take 16-20 years or a Hav that will take a few years...maybe a few more? Think about it! 

If you can raise a Hav puppy, then a child will be so simple, it will just take longer!

Do you want grandchildren?

Lots of decisions and they are totally your choice.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love my dogs, but..........there is nothing like having a child.

If you need to question which, you're better off with the dog, for now.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think Beamer should get the puppy ~ and you should skip the children and go straight for the grandchildren. LOL

My life is SO full because I have all three. You will know when the time is right because the wondering will disappear!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it should be totally up to his Wife. I vote puppy, you look like you are having too much fun to settle down right now. hehehe

How many forum members are there?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Pet peeve alert...I wouldn't have kids with anyone that refers to me as "THE" wife, so I guess a new puppy it would have to be <g>



Beamer said:


> We have no kids yet! I'm 33 and the wife is 29.... I say a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> I think Beamer should get the puppy ~ and you should skip the children and go straight for the grandchildren. LOL
> 
> My life is SO full because I have all three. You will know when the time is right because the wondering will disappear!


My thoughts exactly, Dale. Still wish I knew how to skip the kids and go straight for the grandkids part. We could be rich if we could figure that one out! LOL!

Ryan~ One word of warning ~ TEENAGERS! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the stud of the puppy is nicer!!!! Hahhaha!!! 

Maybe the next poll should be what stud to use on the baby!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, could you bring a puppy home with you from nationals???? I would surely say puppy in that case...LOL...I have no restraint. 

OK-- seriously as a couple who have decided not to have children it really is a good choice for some people. People do look at you like your weird sometimes.... And I sometimes wonder who will visit us when we're old but that is not a reason to have children. But you guys are still young enough to get a puppy now (that cute little Esme would be nice) and then have a baby in a year or two. 

I am really sad now that I am not there. I love meddling in peoples lives....LOL.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beamer said:


> We have no kids yet! I'm 33 and the wife is 29.... I say a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ryan


Hey Ryan ,wait til we tell your wife that we have a picture of you with two women ,in a jacuzzi. You might be forced into the puppy option.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm just saying that it looks like you are all having too much fun at National!
Wish I were there!

Re: the baby/puppy, I voted yes on both.

You just can't have too much love in your life!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am assuming this is NOT a serious question. But my husband asked me a similar question when we were walking with Kodi this morning... He said if I'd really wanted another baby, he would have given me one.<g> (we already have two "babies"... 16 & 18) I told him that (ASIDE from the fact that I'm in my mid-50's) the nice thing about THIS kind of baby is that it's legal to lock him in a pen when I want to go to the grocery store.:couch2:

I love my kids to pieces, and wouldn't have traded raising them for anything. But I'm also glad they are growing up, and REALLY enjoying this quieter time with my furbaby!!!:amen:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We attended a breeding seminar and Ryan is still undecided. He didn't find a puppy but will keep looking. He also didn't manage to impregnante his wife yet but he's going to keep trying. His wife told us he is, in fact, still intact so keep rooting for him! RYAN IS SUCH A TROOPER!!! :whoo:

We'll continue with updates...


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

2029 Cost of 4 years of college at current rate of tuition inflation for baby - $745,000.

2029 Cost of 4 years of college for puppy - $0.00

Triona


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL, Triona! Ryan is Canadian, and they have a little different system there. However, I think college is still $0 for the puppy 

Ryan, I voted "puppy" for you and Marija.

If you decide to do BOTH, just NOT at the same time! Seriously.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ryan is so fortunate to have all of you there to help him in this very difficult decision. :gossip: Nothing like level-headed, sober, logical, of sound-minded friends to help us sort out the pros and cons. You guys are having TOO much fun. :evil: Live it up....tomorrow you have go come home. We're just jealous !


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm with Karen.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Just in case you don't know Ryan (Beamer's dad), here's a photo (neither of these women are his wife!):


If he's in a tub with two women and neither one is his wife he is NOT ready for a baby! Get a puppy heehee!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Christy,

Marija (my wife) was the one taking the pictures.. lol

Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ryan, did you find a puppy at nationals?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I say the baby next, then the puppy (for the baby, ha ha) .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Christy,
> 
> Marija (my wife) was the one taking the pictures.. lol
> 
> Ryan


Kinky!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

You have a pup, get a baby!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I say do both  But in all seriousness, only you and Marija can decide what is best for you both. Mind you both are very exciting - can't wait to hear either piece of news


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I voted BOTH. Get a puppy soon, train it well and get pregnant when it's a little over 1 year old. By the time your baby's born, you'll have 2 well trained, adult dogs that keep each other company while you and hot momma spend most of your time with :baby: Can you tell that's how I 'sold' the idea of a 2nd pup?!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, Do and your wife do all the required health testing? Would you pick you bothas the sire and dam of your baby? LOL. You can't send the baby back to the breeder though.... I say do both. If Marija was taking the picts of you and two CDL's in a tub she can handle just about anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Ryan, Do and your wife do all the required health testing? Would you pick you bothas the sire and dam of your baby? LOL. You can't send the baby back to the breeder though.... I say do both. If Marija was taking the picts of you and two CDL's in a tub she can handle just about anything.


I think we need to see soaped pictures of both parents before making such an important decision.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHAHA! I agree on soaps. I say BABY!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe its because I have been having baby fever lately.. but you want someone to come visit you in the nursing home when your old. So a baby is a great idea! haha


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I love my kids..wouldn't give them up for the world but they take *way* more work/money/time/energy/sleep deprevation/ect..ect..ect..than a puppy. 
So I vote go for the puppy first, wait until it's grown and well trained and then add a baby in the future. If you have the baby first you may never have the time/energy/money to add the puppy..lol


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This has turned into a very entertaining thread...but seriously everyone needs to have kids or a kid to understand life.

I was never a kid person, told everyone I was not having kids...too busy with work, friends. But, when I had my daughter....I got an understanding of things, life, family. I only had one child, but I think if possible everyone needs to experience parenthood makes you grow as a person.

You have Beamer...have a baby now. When the kid gets older get another hav. Can I vote for a baby again?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We have two sons, both now young adults, and a houseful of dogs. I can truly say that DH and I would not trade either of these, boys or dogs, for anything.

My vote is for BOTH. But wait until one is potty trained before you add the other :wink:!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This thread/poll was started in fun in Leeann's room after all in attendance had a few adult beverages. Ryan and Marija were in on it, we all had a blast as we wrote the posts. 

Hopefully the decision will be one they make together, without outside advice, and they'll live happily ever after!

(The soaped pics would be funny though!)


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well if you need to take a poll on it, I suspect you're not ready for the baby. So keep practicing making babies and get the puppy. :wink:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Daniel! With so many polls on so many topics here, what's one more?!!  

I think I was the only one in Chicago without a blackberry, a laptop, a cell phone or any other electronic device glued to my thumbs so I couldn't wait to get on here from home to see what everyone was writing! Too funny. 

I especially LOVE the idea of soaped pictures, Melissa! I woke up the dogs with my cackling!! LMBO ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG, soaped pictures, that cracked me up!

I was trying to keep the thoughts of the "fresh chilled sperm" and the "fresh frozen sperm" from the repro seminar out of my head while reading this thread!

Marija, you're a trooper girl! I'm so glad you join us!

Thank goodness Nugget was left out of this poll as an option....

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Nugget was missing something so he just wasn't an option Beverly!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Beamer said:


> We have no kids yet! I'm 33 and the wife is 29.... I say a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ryan


I say, get a puppy in the meantime, and practice everyday for a baby until it arrives! eep:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I reserve making my decision until after I have seen the soaped pictures and health testing results.
Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

If I would have known`about this poll, I would have gotten Leeann and Marj to soap me up in the whirlpool! ****, missed oppritunity! 
lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well if you would have done that, then definitely baby's would have been out of the picture....along with Marija... lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Kinky!


that's funny Christy.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> HAHAHA! I agree on soaps. I say BABY!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe its because I have been having baby fever lately.. but you want someone to come visit you in the nursing home when your old. So a baby is a great idea! haha


Sounds all good exept if it's your "baby" who puts you into the home against your will and only visits on Thanksgiving... :evil:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

This thread is hysterical. I needed a good laugh today. Ryan, I voted for both, but there should be some order to it!! My DH and I started out with a cat, then had a baby (gave the cat away before the baby came . . . I was paranoid), then had another baby, and THEN decided we had to have a dog, but waited until our youngest was in kindergarten and old enough to understand how to play and help take care of a dog. We have had dogs ever since (that was 18 years ago.) I can't imagine taking care of an infant with 2 dogs unless they were very well trained and both parents were willing to help with both dogs and the baby. It is a lot of work!

I now know how Beamer learned all his humping moves :tape:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I now know how Beamer learned all his humping moves "*

LMBO !!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *"I now know how Beamer learned all his humping moves "*
> 
> LMBO !!!


Watching porn with Ryan? lol 
:behindsofa:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is so funny! I think the soaped pictures and health testing are just hilarious!ound:

I was in on this conversation a bit in Chicago and had a very nice chat with Marija on the terrace. I totally understood her feelings and also understood the desire for a cute puppy we all loved with a split face.Her picture is posted here somewhere on the forum. I would of liked to have snatched the puppy up myself--even knowing I may end divorced afterwards!ound: Ah.......you know....it would of been worth the risk!  

None the less---I think Marija has a good plan and it'll all come in time so they both win.:thumb:

By the way----anyone else notice------what the hell is that hanging out of Ryan's pants?????ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Well if you would have done that, then definitely baby's would have been out of the picture....along with Marija... lol


I don't know Daniel my bet is Marija would have jumped in and joined us.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj tried to fill the tub when Nugget was in there but stopped for some reason. Perhaps she was too shy? :redface:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually, Ann, that was Lina who accidentally turned the water on when she leaned in to get into the tub with the rest of the maniacs there. Hey, where is that pictures?? LOL

I didn't see anything out of Ryan's pants, Julie. What the ?!!! Have to check that picture again!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I didn't see anything out of Ryan's pants, Julie. What the ?!!! Have to check that picture again!


LOL, Julie! Um, Marj, I think you also had some trouble telling Jammies and Murphy apart on the "Look Alikes" thread, no? :wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry Marj! I think the vodka was kicking in right about then.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here you go Marj, I had to do a little editing before I could post it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Notice what's in Leeann's hands!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am just teasing Ryan......:boink: I hope he knows that. I actually think it is the string/tie to his shorts or maybe a fanny pack thing.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow I went to all the wrong parties!

I'm not sure how to vote, Derrick (Radar's Dad) went the baby route and now he is never on the forum any more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Karen!

I say skip them both. You already have Marija and Beamer. Three's company!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahaha, probably just the strings from my shorts...I don't do fanny packs.. lol

Leeann, what were you guys doing with my goose in the tub? lol

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nugget was thirsty...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Man, sure wish I had been able to make it....hardest thing I had to do was cancel those reservations. 

I vote for both, but only when you are ready. If children don't happen, then what could be better than a puppy. It's a win/win situation! At least you have a little one that looks up to you FOREVER! With kids, it only lasts for a short while, then you become an idiot who needs to stay in the closet. You get to come out later, but by then, they don't need you as much. Good luck with whatever you choose, Ryan!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I reserve making my decision until after I have seen the soaped pictures and health testing results.
> Carole


LOL ound:

I think Marija should have a say in this, heck....I think her say is the one that matters the most. lol And I actually talked to her about this very topic on Saturday~~~:tape:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, what a great shot! I love it. lol

Jane, hey, I wasn't noticing things when I posted about Jammies and Murphy - what can I say? LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just checking on this thread and was wondering what the decision was? :behindsofa:


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

get doggie first.. you have 9 months at earliest before baby comes..
i was so glad i had dogs when my kids were little... and they, to this day, they
fondly remember their dogs!! 
my first dog was with me before i started my family and she was a second set of eyes and ears for me... my kids were her babies too!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

No real decision yet.. I wish I could, but the 'boss' says no for now.. errrr

Ryan


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No, for which one?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

a Hav!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......So, does that mean you guys are going to have a baby?


----------

